
Google AdSense Leak (2014) - lookupmobile
http://pastebin.com/qh6Tta3h
======
shostack
I might be missing something here. The business model of AdSense is pretty
straight forward. Google makes money on AdSense via margin on inventory sold
at a CPM rate, or arbitraging those impressions into a higher eCPM by
shouldering some risk and selling it on a click basis.

That doesn't even get into the value of the data collected from having
publishers tag a significant portion of the internet for you.

Is the accusation that they needed to juice short term revenue numbers by
ending publisher relationships that were printing money for them? Because that
seems incredibly dumb even for a publicly traded company that is focused on
short term profits.

Shooting themselves in the foot several years out I could potentially see
happening, but firing the most significant revenue drivers of one of your
flagship products seems like it would cause things to crater the very next
quarter, not several years out.

I also find it odd that the demand side of Google's products wouldn't raise
hell for so many inventory sources being cut off if the cut were in fact that
substantial. AdSense directly fuels the GDN and that is something Google has
been pushing very hard to grow for years.

Many things here don't add up, but please do correct me if I'm missing
something obvious in this. I've only managed tens of millions in spend on the
buy side over my career and just made pocket change on AdSense on an ancient
crappy side project I launched almost a decade ago, so I'm clearly not as
familiar with the inner workings of their sell side as I am the buy side
beyond comically horrible experiences with AdSense reps trying to sell me on
adding it to the site of a company I worked at.

------
tristanj
This is fake, the author can't name a single person or give a specific
example. When called out on this by multiple google employees, he posted a
followup, which has gems like this:

 _Because I do. I have communications. I have documents, I have files, I have
lists, and I have names. I have all of it. Like I said from the beginning, I
have carefully waited and carefully planned everything out. I do everything
with reason and purpose. I have to be exceptionally careful in every way. So
you ask why haven’t I released it? The answer, if I release everything I have
now, it will give Google too many possible avenues to discover my identity._

He's talking out of his ass.

[http://pastebin.com/DXTu8Mcm](http://pastebin.com/DXTu8Mcm)

